# الترجمة المعتمدة لمواصفات الايزو 9001



## خالد البوسيفي (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

كتاب جديد في الترجمة المعتمدة لمواصفات الايزو 9001 


يمكنك تحميل هذا الكتاب من الرابط التالي

http://khalidalbosife.blogspot.com


----------



## CHE Amjad (30 يناير 2011)

كل الاحترام و التقدير يا اخي الكريم


----------

